# Weekend flounder gigging report - Rockport



## Redfish Rick (Aug 27, 2004)

The last 2 nights of flounder gigging have been good, but nothing came easy, and we had to work hard for limits of fish. We received 10-13" of much needed rain locally in the last week, and the fish are still there, despite lots of freshwater inflow. High tide levels associated with the rains and low pressure have shifted to high pressure and South winds, causing the tide levels to fall drastically in the last 2 nights. The flounder have been on the move through the rapid weather changes, making them harder to locate. Once the weather stabilizes this week, the fishing will become more predictable. We are gigging lots of solid fish in the 16-20" range, and I expect the good action to continue for the rest of summer.

*6/21/2018*
I had the Paul M. group of 6 onboard tonight. Conditions were perfect, with SE winds at 5mph and high tide levels. Freshwater runoff from recent rains was a problem, causing dirty turbid water in some locations. We moved around a lot tonight (6 stops), finding fish on every stop, but no big schools. We ended with a 30 flounder limit plus 4 sheepshead by 1:15am. The young boys on the boat tonight had a great time, spotting and gigging fish like pro's. We went 30 for 30, with no missed fish or bad shots. We had lots of solid fish tonight, with most in the 16-19" range and the largest at 21".

*6/22/2018*
I had the Jeremy D. group of 6 onboard tonight. Conditions were poor, with South wind at 20mph, slightly low water levels, and hard outgoing tide. The rapid drop in water levels had the fish wary to move shallow, and it was a slow grind to find them. We had our best action on sandbars far from shore and open water oyster reefs near deeper water. We hit 7 spots tonight, with only scattered fish on each location. We ended with a 30 flounder limit by 2am, and the fish were solid again, with a 17" average. We went 30 for 30 again tonight, with no missed fish or bad shots.

*Upcoming open dates:
July: 10, 11, 16, 18, 23, 24, 30, 31
August: 2, 5, 7-10, 12-16, 19-23, 26, 28, 29, 31
September: 2, 4-8, 18-21, 23-30*

I also do "late trips" if I finish quickly with my first group. Late trips usually leave the dock 11pm-1am. Please call for availability. This is the best way to get a trip on short notice when I am already booked.

Price: $450 for 2 people, $100 each additional person, up to 6 people
 
Capt. Rick Hammond
Night Stalker Guide Service - Rockport, TX
 nightstalkerguideservice.com
361-229-6053

#floundergigging


----------

